
Linux Command Line on Windows Discussion Video - ohm
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/C906
======
ohm
More info

[http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-
windows.htm...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html)

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/DevelopersCanRunBashShellAndUs...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/DevelopersCanRunBashShellAndUsermodeUbuntuLinuxBinariesOnWindows10.aspx)

